# AAU, NJ, State Karate Championships - 2008



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 14, 2008)

Myself and 2 students competed and we did pretty good.  I took gold in kobudo and bronze in kata.  Simon took gold in kumite & bronze in kata.  Simon is on the right in kumite & in the middle of the boys in the awards:

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z312/TomOB1_photo/AAUSimon3-08sm.jpg

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z312/TomOB1_photo/AAUSimon3-08asm.jpg

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrat to you and your students artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------

